# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] MMOViper Still Work?

## fightcancer

I'm a little concerned about purchasing this bot because the MMOViper site doesn't even list the bot on it's main page. Further, you can't read the forum posts about the bot for less than $30. O_o 

Is this bot still being developed? Thanks in advance.

----------


## tsukeyomi

Would like to know too! Thanks.

----------


## onealns

Would also like to know this... Would love to set up an ESO bot. Is this the only bot for ESO?

----------


## lostsk8r

yeaah wtb @mmoviper .. new expansion comin out soon too

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

Cmon guys, noone has mmoviper here who could tell us how's the ESO bot?  :Frown:

----------


## viperbot

Yes it works.

----------


## warble00

> Yes it works.


What can you do with it?

Can it collect sky shards?

----------


## flamerampage

> Is this bot still being developed? Thanks in advance.


Its not being developed, but It is still working.

@warble00 You can set it to gather or farm.

Theres was a lot that needed to be worked on but (I assume) not many people used the eso bot so it never got looked at.
From my experience, Movement isnt fluent, combat can be a nightmare and resurrect never worked properly.

----------


## vollekanne

works but... (today = march 2017)

all guides are outdated (2014) 
all combat profiles in forum outdated (2014)
only a few routes that works (leveling 1-50)

that means u need to code/script many yourself

u need to code yourself using skills, using magicka, stamina, range for combat, duration of skills and much more. 
no ready to use stuff at all !

if u want to run dolmen for excample u need to add all npcs u want to attack manual from a list. because there are no "attack all monsters" option.

u need to create your own route to stay at the dolmen.

in my opinion not worth the money and time !

----------


## viperbot

There is a dolmen plugin you can grab from discord that is pre-configured to run dolmen loops. Loops through 3 different dolmen spawns.

----------

